
Cipher security summary – Wikipedia - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cipher_security_summary
======
based2
[https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSFKSJ_8.0.0/com...](https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/SSFKSJ_8.0.0/com.ibm.mq.sec.doc/q014265_.htm)

